

Homeless hostel ranked in city top ten on TripAdvisor - hispanic
http://www.tnooz.com/2013/04/26/news/homeless-hostel-ranked-in-city-top-ten-on-tripadvisor-as-pranksters-game-the-system

======
hispanic
As the screenshots in this article show, the reviewers weren't trying hard to
make their submissions look 100% genuine. However, in the multitude of
intentionally deceptive reviews, I wonder what patterns emerge? And have
TripAdvisor and Yelp (and whoever else relies on user-generated reviews) ever
worked together to try and crack this nut?

